# Going to the vet! Lump in Bella's throat



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I am heading to the vet in about an hour to have Bella's throat checked. I found a lump in her throat right where our adams apple would be  I am a nervous wreck. Of course I made the mistake of googling "lump in puppies throat" and found the big "C" word, cancer which scares me to death. I hope it's just swollen glands, enlarged thyroid or a possible allergy that is causing it. She has been acting normal, eating, drinking, and being a puppy. I discovered the lump rubbing her throat as she was having a reverse sneezing fit which she has often. I hope it's not the worst case....please keep my girl in your prayers.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh no!!! Sending healthy vibes to Bella, let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Pleasseeeee keep us posted!
i lost my my lost dog to cancer and it was horrid.
he really didnt deserve to go out like that and still had some years to go.. he was only 8 or 9. Again please keep us posted and i will keep your dog in my prayers.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! Bellla is only 9 months old  I hope it is something minor. I am stressing out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

please let us know how it goes. All fingers and paws are crossed for your girl. I hope its juts a bite or something. I am sure she is OK.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Thanks guys! Bellla is only 9 months old  I hope it is something minor. I am stressing out.


awhh man shes a baby.
hope its nothing serious, again please let us know as soon as you can


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG SHanon you have to let us know when you get back. I am sure Bella will be ok  Hugs girl


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Hugs to you and Bella. I know you're stressed, but I'm sure everything will be just fine.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I sent you a pm sorry I was so late in responding but let us know how she is after you get back.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the love  The vet said everything feels normal but she does feel some excess cartilage around her thyroid. Anyways, she then called in another vet for a second opinion and she said the same thing. They told me with the muscular breeds you can feel more because things are more prominent. Both the vets that checked her out own pit bulls so that was nice to actually go to someone who is familiar with the bully breeds. They told me to keep and eye on it but not to worry. Maybe I over reacted but I would rather be safe than sorry  

PK, I PM'd you back  No need to apologize for the late response. You do have a life with a baby and those darn dogs LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oh thank goodness! I am glad it turned out OK for now and you can sleep easy tonight 

Where is your vet? they are open late!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good to see everything's OK.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> oh thank goodness! I am glad it turned out OK for now and you can sleep easy tonight
> 
> Where is your vet? they are open late!!


Thanks Ames  I go to the VCA hospital. They are opened until 8 pm but we walked out about 8:30.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

yayyy, im glad shes okay!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm glad everything went okay! I probably would've reacted the same way


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

real good news


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Thanks Ames  I go to the VCA hospital. They are opened until 8 pm but we walked out about 8:30.


nice OK cool, good to know. My vet a VCA as a back up, now I see why the hours are good, and probably not as expensive as angel...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys for the concern  if I didn't get her checked out knowing what I felt it would have just kept eating at me. Id rather pay the $65 exam fee and leave with a piece of mind than to pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Thanks guys for the concern  if I didn't get her checked out knowing what I felt it would have just kept eating at me. Id rather pay the $65 exam fee and leave with a piece of mind than to pretend it doesn't exist.


:goodpost: right!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad she's okay. Let us know how the follow up goes!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay Shanon I am so super happy that she is ok. Big hugs to you both and yeah I would have done the same thing, is nice to have peace of mind rather than worry about it.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad everything is ok with Bella.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow! I'm so glad to hear that she'd ok. Give her a hug for me k.


----------

